# How stupid is this?`



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2009)

But I just wanted to slice my tomato!!!

Knife Ban


----------



## irishlops (Mar 7, 2009)

im in the uk. but really thats just plain rediculous


----------



## Michaela (Mar 7, 2009)

I get why they are doing it, knife crime is awful awful awful and so out of control in the UK. But it won't work.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 7, 2009)

i understand aswell.
but what about people on street coners..


----------



## Flashy (Mar 7, 2009)

Ha ha, that's my area! Score!

Yeh, I heard about that, and I do understand the reasonsing behind it, but it seems weird to sell what will presumably be sets of cutlery without the knives. 

I personally think there are different and more effective ways to tackle knife culture.

Maybe the Post Offices could sell knives because they are losing all the things they used to do, and are being closed. They could become the Post and Knife Office


----------



## Sabine (Mar 7, 2009)

My question is: What are people supposed to use for cutting their food???


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 7, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I personally think there are different and more effective ways to tackle knife culture.
> 
> Maybe the Post Offices could sell knives because they are losing all the things they used to do, and are being closed. They could become the Post and Knife Office


LOL! That made me chuckle....

I totally agree with the first statement though. If people can't buy them from Co-op they will just go elsewhere- i.e their own kitchens??!

Stricter laws on selling maybe- but not selling them altogether doesn't really adress the problem. :expressionless


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2009)

I suppose my thinking that this is utterly ridiculous is that the US is more gun related crime than knife related crime. Isn't owning guns illegal in the UK?


----------



## Flashy (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeh, it's quite hard to get guns here. Knife crime is our major problem. So many people get stabbed every day it's scary. Although... Not really in this area :|


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah knife crime is a huge problem over here. It is quite rife in Bristol, although not so much the suburb where I live luckily. 

A friend of mine was stabbed in the neck in the centre of town one night about 7 years ago? He was very lucky to avoid any serious injuries but it changed him so much- he went from being outgoing and pretty annoyingly arrogant to withdrawn and terrified to go out on his own...


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I suppose my thinking that this is utterly ridiculous is that the US is more gun related crime than knife related crime. Isn't owning guns illegal in the UK?


Yes, that's ridiculous! But they can't change the gun law because it's in the democracy rule thing.

I can see why they've done it but where are you meant to get knives now? It's only going to make problems for people wanting to eat with them, there'll be some kind of illegal black market.

Aww that's a sad story Jen. Maybe he'll become more himself with time.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 7, 2009)

Haha no offence but its *dumb!*
they aren't really going to do it are they..?? 
You better stock up now, before they even ban plastic knifes

- _prisca _


----------



## Sabine (Mar 7, 2009)

Or practice cutting your steak with a spoon


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, so, they were having problems with guns, so they banned them. Now they're having problems with knives, so they're restricting sales on them. What weapon will people go to next? Taking away one weapon will just lead to another. I wish all people weren't violent...but...well, there will always be those that are.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 7, 2009)

Sabine wrote:


> Or practice cutting your steak with a spoon



thats not bad either!


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there are many other areas other than East Anglia that have far more issues with knife crime....


----------



## pinksalamander (Mar 7, 2009)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> OK, so, they were having problems with guns, so they banned them. Now they're having problems with knives, so they're restricting sales on them. What weapon will people go to next? Taking away one weapon will just lead to another. I wish all people weren't violent...but...well, there will always be those that are.



Guns aren't banned?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 7, 2009)

Guns aren't banned in the US. I thought they were in England. No?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK, so, they were having problems with guns, so they banned them. Now they're having problems with knives, so they're restricting sales on them. What weapon will people go to next? Taking away one weapon will just lead to another. I wish all people weren't violent...but...well, there will always be those that are.



Not to be too dark or anything, but you can kill or injure *anyone* with almost *anything*. You can't stab your ex-girlfriend with a knife? Go break a toothbrush and use that! Can't stab your neighbor? How about a ball-point pen? Ugh.

Seriously, what are you supposed to do? Go gnaw on your slightly-overcooked steak until you and bite through it? Come on!

There are too many people who cling to their guns in the USA. I think they should ban handguns and let rifles stay legal. It's kind of hard to conceal a shotgun in public... (as compared to a handgun).

I own a rifle, I've never shot it, but yeah. I have a feeling I am going to inherit all of my dad's guns when he goes. I just know it. Don't break into my apartment, ever! h34r2


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not big on guns, but I know how to shoot. My husband has a carry permit and is always armed. We each have a weapon in our nightstand. Laws banning weapons, whether they are guns or knives, only benefit the criminal.


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 7, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK, so, they were having problems with guns, so they banned them. Now they're having problems with knives, so they're restricting sales on them. What weapon will people go to next? Taking away one weapon will just lead to another. I wish all people weren't violent...but...well, there will always be those that are.



Yep, just wait until cars are banned because so many accidents happen a year, not to mention drunk drivers. 

Wouldn't it be better to deal with the cirminal than any implement thay may choose to use - knifr, tire iron, base ball or cricket bat, rock?

Oh, I forgot, ban socks because they can be used as a weapon if filled with a few rocks.


----------



## myLoki (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow! I thought this was a parody or something....Seriously?! Knives?! I guess I can't possibly know how bad the knife crime is, but come on. Guns are very obviously weapons. Knives... that's when you get a little hazy because you can't cut a steak with a gun. Guns have one purpose. Knives have many.


t.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 8, 2009)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Oh, I forgot, ban socks because they can be used as a weapon if filled with a few rocks.


Don't forget to ban bras, too! You can put rocks in them and use them like a bola.  ... Now I have something to try tomorrow! I am curious as to how far one would fly... *scampers off to find some rocks and an open field*


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 8, 2009)

*:laugh:

kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, I forgot, ban socks because they can be used as a weapon if filled with a few rocks.
> ...



OMG, I'd LOVE to watch you try that! :roflmao:


----------



## Jenson (Mar 9, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK, so, they were having problems with guns, so they banned them. Now they're having problems with knives, so they're restricting sales on them. What weapon will people go to next? Taking away one weapon will just lead to another. I wish all people weren't violent...but...well, there will always be those that are.


That is EXACTLY what has happened with dog breed bans in the UK. Dog bites haven't changed at all since Pit Bulls etc. were banned, bad people didn't stop owning dogs, they just chose a different breed.

It's ridiculous, and this "Ban everything that's bad, because that will solve the problem!" attitude we have in the UK is one of the main reasons I want to move to another country eventually.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2009)

AHHHHH hahahahahahahaha!

Know how to stop knife crime? Let people have guns. Seriously, if someone wants to commit a violent crime they'll find a way to do it. While we're at it, shall we ban forks, baseball bats, rolls of coins (put in the bottom of a purse to whack people with)? How about hands? You can kill someone with your hands. 

Two words: nanny state.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 9, 2009)

you'll have to ban trees, ya know...

people can make clubs out of tree limbs


----------



## Jenson (Mar 9, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Two words: nanny state.


:yeahthat:

...And I hate it.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 9, 2009)

On the roll-of-coins topic; I know that some hoodlums here get rolls of pennies and carry them around when they think they are going to get into a fight. They put the roll of pennies in their fist so when they punch, their hand doesn't squish back as much, therefore making it a harder punch.


----------



## Jenson (Mar 9, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> On the roll-of-coins topic; I know that some hoodlums here get rolls of pennies and carry them around when they think they are going to get into a fight. They put the roll of pennies in their fist so when they punch, their hand doesn't squish back as much, therefore making it a harder punch.


I have heard of people doing the same trick with packets of Polos!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 9, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OK, so, they were having problems with guns, so they banned them. Now they're having problems with knives, so they're restricting sales on them. What weapon will people go to next? Taking away one weapon will just lead to another. I wish all people weren't violent...but...well, there will always be those that are.
> ...


Pits are banned in the UK ? That is just too sad, I love the bully breeds.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > On the roll-of-coins topic; I know that some hoodlums here get rolls of pennies and carry them around when they think they are going to get into a fight. They put the roll of pennies in their fist so when they punch, their hand doesn't squish back as much, therefore making it a harder punch.
> ...


Not to sound silly, but what the heck is a packet of Polos? :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe Rollos?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 9, 2009)

My hubby told me to put rolls of quarters in my purse so I could smack someone with it in an emergency. lol I almost never carry a purse anyway.


----------



## Jenson (Mar 9, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Jenson wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> ...


Yeah, they've been banned for about ten years now I think. But they still have a HUGE following of dedicated people who love the breed. They may be illegal but no one will stop us Brits loving these dogs. Love isn't breed specific and no one is going to tell me who I can and can't love.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 10, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> My hubby told me to put rolls of quarters in my purse so I could smack someone with it in an emergency. lol I almost never carry a purse anyway.


Carry a bar of soap in a sock, that works too 

Guess they'll ban soap too, next :disgust:

But, then I guess you could drive people away by just lifting your arm, LOL:faint:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> But, then I guess you could drive people away by just lifting your arm, LOL


:laugh:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Jenson wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> ...



Polos are little round mints with holes in! They are the BEST things ever..... Never heard of them being used for that though lol.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 10, 2009)

We have something like that here. I'll be darned if I can't remember the name, though. They are like Lifesaver's Mints or something like that. Delicious, minty punch! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We have something like that here. I'll be darned if I can't remember the name, though. They are like Lifesaver's Mints or something like that. Delicious, minty punch! :biggrin2:


Oh yeah, lifesavers? I think I got some of those when we were in San Francisco! They were nice! We loved going round the store and looking at all the different brands and stuff lol. I think lifesavers are bigger than our polos though- polos are about the size of a penny, unless I just happened to buy a bumper bag of them.....


----------



## Sabine (Mar 11, 2009)

On a more serious note, the recent shooting in Stuttgart (Germany) just shows that even in a country with stringent weapons control a madman can aquire a gun and go about shooting innocent people. i am so shocked by what happened.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090311/ap_on_re_eu/eu_germany_school_attack


----------



## irishlops (Mar 11, 2009)

sabrine, did you hear about the real ira in antrim. the 3 muders...
god bless the families.
the troubles might be back. but god stop it. the men were shot with guns and inoccent bystanders..
thats in ireland. but its not hard to get guns. (i think..)


----------



## Jenson (Mar 11, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> sabrine, did you hear about the real ira in antrim. the 3 muders...
> god bless the families.
> the troubles might be back. but god stop it. the men were shot with guns and inoccent bystanders..
> thats in ireland. but its not hard to get guns. (i think..)


I was just watching the news this evening, it's shocking! Ireland has suffered enough.  I hope it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't imagine those gunmen will have helped their cause by their cowardly attack. in fact I think it will unite the peace keeping forces even more.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 11, 2009)

It's sad, but there are quite a few school shootings in the US. I don't know about other countries, but for awhile, it just seemed like there were too many going on within a short amount of time (well, just ONE is too many, but you know what I mean). After the Columbine one, I remember having drills on what to do if it happened at our schools. That was when I was in Elementary school. They canceled school a few times over threats. :shock:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 12, 2009)

whoa! really! 
i hope the world comes to peace some how
sabrine, i agree. the fighting might bring us together


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

I hate to be pessimistic, but I don't think that the human race could handle peace. If you look throughout history, mankind has just picked stupid little reasons to go and create conflict. It's just our nature. It's sad, really. There are a lot of people who are happy, peaceful "hippies" (I try to be), but there are just enough bad-willed people who ruin it for the rest of us. 

I am in no way supporting their actions, but they could have possibly been prevented. The parents should see signs of their children going off-track, you know, in the dangerous ways? Also, school counselors should see a few hints on the matter. As for guns, why would you keep a weapon AND it's ammunition out where people can get to it? 

While I was growing up, guns were not a new thing to be. My dad hunts deer, and every year I saw him cleaning his rifles. I even helped him clean them before I was old enough (or tall enough) to see over the table. He taught me to NEVER touch them unless he was around, even though I never could because he always had them locked up. I was taught gun safety, and when I was old enough, he took me hunting. I got to first-hand see what a gun does to a living thing. I got to see the damage and saw the deer die. I never would have thought to shoot a person (or anything living).

My mini-theory is that some kids only experience guns from a video-game or movie standpoint. They press a button and BOOM, their problems go away. No fuss, no mess. It's just a bunch of red pixels that are washing their problems away. For people who are mentally disturbed because of social inadequacies, this may look like a good option. It's just my opinion, you can take it or leave it.

That's just my :twocents on the matter...


----------



## irishlops (Mar 12, 2009)

this may sound silly to other eligions.. but i think the devil/saten/lusifuier has some thing to do with it..


----------



## irishlops (Mar 12, 2009)

qnd i think kerrman3 is right about toys and the pronlems poof away...


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats crazy..
My dogis a threat to people too..but you don't see the goverment condeming Sparky illegal.. he'd just attack them. 


Which is exactly whats going to happen in that situation, it's going to bite the goverment in the but because it wont work..

They'll get spoons thrown at people and forks stabbing people then those will be banned too and all of UK will have to eat like savages.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Mar 13, 2009)

Ah, yes, forks... I bet my sister would have liked to see them banned, years ago.... I stuck one in her arm once, "in my wild old days"


----------



## Sabine (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Ah, yes, forks... I bet my sister would have liked to see them banned, years ago.... I stuck one in her arm once, "in my wild old days"


Outch!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 13, 2009)

But eating like savages is fun! *goes and smashes face onto a plate of pasta and smooshes face around* See? 

*noodley grin*


----------



## irishlops (Mar 13, 2009)

hah ah ll.
what about stew..or... fish...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 13, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> They'll get spoons thrown at people and forks stabbing people then those will be banned too and all of UK will have to eat like savages.


:roflmao: The mental image I got when I read this was hilarious.


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 13, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They'll get spoons thrown at people and forks stabbing people then those will be banned too and all of UK will have to eat like savages.
> ...



^
The whole effect, burning buildings and king kong growling in the distance too ? 

:expressionlessim bored.


----------



## Sabine (Mar 13, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> But eating like savages is fun! *goes and smashes face onto a plate of pasta and smooshes face around* See?
> 
> *noodley grin*


And don't forget to take a picture:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sabine wrote: *


> And don't forget to take a picture:biggrin2:


There are some places where photography is banned now. :shock:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 13, 2009)

Just my .02... 
I think that kids of both sexes should have more proper exposure to guns.

I agree, few understand the gravity of shooting something/someone/some creature. Most kids don't experience a real death until a relative dies, and even then, that's only going to a funeral. Most have no idea how sad and painful death can be; I'm not sure if they even know it's permanent...

I too have my hunting license, and have had the .22 trigger in my fingers. After my course, my father took me hunting for partridge.. I couldn't bring myself to kill them. A poor shot is dreadfully damaging and painful. I respect a hunter who can kill immediately with excellent accuracy.

If you look back in the history of violent school-based crimes, I think you will likely appreciate that social violence with weapons has escalated since children have not been responsible for learning the appropriate use of knives and guns. They are not toys; they are tools. 

As per school shootings, the media covers it so thoroughly that it isn't a big step for some suffering, off-kilter soul to get a "big idea". 

Same goes for knives... teach the proper use, and I bet the abuse of the knife will decrease. 
Of course, there will always be someone who uses it as a weapon; but that's probably been going on since the invention of the knife...

Again, just my opinions.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 13, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Brandy456 wrote: *
> ...


It was the part about "eating like savages" that made me laugh. I pictured Jen and Steve picking up their steak with their fingers and tearing chunks off with their teeth (sorry Jen and Steve for my visual).


----------

